# Tweetie for Mac



## ico (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm new to Twitter and I was looking for a simple but effective Twitter client. I somewhat not prefer to use the Web interface.

I searched and found a few simple clients like Bluebird and Canary but they didn't comply to the new Twitter authentication standards introduced in August. So, you couldn't log-in with them and use them. No idea why their new versions are taking so much of time.

So, I was stuck with Tweetie which I was thinking to avoid considering it servers you advertisements. But after downloading and using it I realized that it is very very good.  Doesn't server you adverts the way you might be thinking. It doesn't bother you at all.

There are a few Adobe Air based Twitter clients like Tweetdeck, but then I also wanted to avoid them.

So, here's how Tweetie looks:
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6920/screenshot20101110at149.jpg

You can view a person's timeline:
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/7297/screenshot20101110at151.jpg

Also view his bigger profile picture if he has uploaded one:
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7297/screenshot20101110at151.jpg

Also view the tweets directed @ or mentioning somebody:
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/8347/screenshot20101110at206.jpg

And Profile information obviously:
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/8347/screenshot20101110at206.jpg

It supports a good array of URL Shortening and Image Services: 
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/5148/screenshot20101110at152.jpg *img816.imageshack.us/img816/5148/screenshot20101110at152.jpg *img517.imageshack.us/img517/5148/screenshot20101110at152.jpg

You can mark tweets as your favourites and it supports multiple accounts. 

The only down point I see is no Growl integration and no Retweet button.


----------



## Joker (Nov 10, 2010)

good post but i don't use mac...if someone knows similar client for windows  and linux then tell me...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> good post but i don't use mac...if someone knows similar client for windows  and linux then tell me...


Pino is good for Linux. Another good one is Turpial, minimalistic


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

I stay away from facebook and other such social stalking websites. Forums are better. At least you get to share your thoughts with like minded people and get to know the inside scoop of upcoming technology.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2010)

^
I used to think that way before I joined Twitter. If you follow the right people, you get much more 'inside scoop' of the current and upcoming technologies. Plus you get to know new people too.

Now that I have learned most of the stuff I can from the forums like Digit and TE, I have moved on to Twitter. I found most of the Digitans there and got to know them even better than before.

@ico Tweetie is indeed, the best client out there for Mac OS X. Really slick and minimalistic. You should write a more extensive review though. This was more like first impressions on Tweetie. And dude, PLEASE TWEET MORE!


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

yea, I'll expand the review as I'll explore Twitter along with Tweetie.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Pino is good for Linux. Another good one is Turpial, minimalistic



Image results for Pino are quite artistic


----------

